# This is killing me!!!



## jdgray716

I love this new show, but you cry so much. The show is the Locator. I was not sure if I would like it or not but I wanted to give it shot, I have not turned it off. It is great. But oh the tears, I am just pathetic. Balling and squalling for these folks. It is so neet to see these people find each other.


----------



## myfainters

LOL.... I do that when I'm watching Grey's Anatomy.. I cry through at least 50 % of the episodes LOL... I guess it just means it's a good storyline with something that you can relate to.


----------



## jdgray716

Oh, I love Grey's Anatomy I am an addict to that too. I think you are right. I have six brothers and two sisters but was only raised with two. I found them all myself later. My birth mom I was never able to meet, she died prior to me ever doing that, but I did find her family, well mine. I am also a sucker for the Golden Girls, and BBC. Golden Girls goes back to my grandmother, we watched them all the time growing up. I can turn them on and be doing things anywhere in the house and it is just soothing. LOL too funny/


----------



## Lawanda

I cry everytime I watch tv. Commercials make me cry!! I am a sap.


----------



## jdgray716

Oh thank God, I don't cry for that. I feel a little better. hehe


----------



## toth boer goats

Locator..is a great show...it is amazing to see family get back together and the reasons why... it happened in the 1st place.... it does bring tears to your eyes...and It is good to know... there are good men...still out there.... that have a good heart and show there true feelings.... way to go JD... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers

saddest show i've seen is extreme home makeover. lol!


----------



## myfainters

AlaskaBoers said:


> saddest show i've seen is extreme home makeover. lol!


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: .... yep.... sometimes that gets me too!!! :help:


----------

